# Please help! My dog is really loud when playing!



## MGalea22 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I'm getting quite desperate, I have a 1 year old kelpie and about 3 weeks ago we picked up an 8 week old cattle dog.

The dogs get along, my kelpie plays a bit rough but the cattle goes back for more and we always watch them.

BUT my kelpie is SO loud when she plays she growls and barks really high pitched, it's not aggressive but it is so annoying! We just don't know how to make get stop, we tell her to be quiet then praise her when she does but half the time she's so focused on playing she doesn't even acknowledge us.... I don't want them to stop playing but the noise is driving me insane and Im worries the cattle will start doing the same thing!

Has anyone else had this issue?? What can I do! 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

In my limited experience - this isn't something that can be trained out.... it's a play style. Some dogs just *are* loud.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> In my limited experience - this isn't something that can be trained out.... it's a play style. Some dogs just *are* loud.


Yeah, that's my thought too. You may be able to reduce the behavior by immediately and calmly stopping all play every time she starts being too vocal. It would be tough to do when she is playing with your other dog, though....

If it's any consolation, Marley barks and growls during play a lot and Nova has never really picked up that behavior (I have only heard her growl during play when we tug together, but she doesn't do it all that often). It's just not her play style, whereas Marley is much more vocal during play.


----------



## MGalea22 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! I guess it's just something we might have to live with! Haha it's nice to know it's nothing we've done/are doing wrong. I guess on the positive at least they get along!!


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Yup! I have very vocal 'players' as well. The only thing you can do is give them an 'enough' cue and then separate them for a calm-down period. 

However, if it's not *really* causing any serious problems (other than that the pitch of the vocalizations annoys you) I say - Embrace the chaos! Learn to love the noise! Better that they are happily, albeit noisily, enjoying a good hard doggy-style romp, than fighting. 

You can channel this type of play to certain locations (primarily outdoors) or time (NOT before coffee in the morning, but in the evening is fine) but it will be up to you to supervise, interrupt & redirect if/when they get going at other times or places.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

After watching and listening to my Plott rough-housing with a boxer, I've had to reevaluate my personal definition of "loud."


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree. Dogs love to bark and growl when playing ... some MUCH more than others. Shep had a loud pitch that could shatter glass ... when I tried to stop playing when he barked, he learned to play with less energy, while still barking. Then I had a brilliant idea. I gave him a tennis ball to carry while we played, so he couldn't bark. He showed me, he held the tennis ball in the side of his mouth ... and barked more!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

So funny I just saw this thread after posting about my dog's strange play sounds.
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/384537-does-anyone-elses-dog.html#post4265529

It is kind of annoying. Then if Kane hides under a chair or something, Pepper will start barking and howling at him. I didn't know she was so vocal until we got Kane!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Some dogs are just loud.

I have a 12 week old puppy and a 3 year old adult and they love to play, but I'm trying to establish rules. If it gets rough or loud in the main part of the house I shut it down and someone goes in timeout for a little bit. Outside or in the basement, they can be as loud as they want and as rough as they want as long as it's safe.


----------

